# Best Quarter Horse Contest!



## sommsama09

Subbing! :grin:


----------



## BarrelBunny

This is amazingness!! All I've ever owned are QHs or Paints.  Here are mine!!
The horses are Jobins Diala Jet, Dominators Lady, and New Jack Cash  (just in case you wanted to make sure that they are QHs)

*Body:*
1) Face--Doodles! I think she's so adorable! 







2) Markings--Doodles' son, Newt and his lightning bolt! 








*Under Rider:*
3) Western--Buzz and I!







4) Bareback--Doodles and I!!








*Other:*
5) Funny-- Doodles has funny facial expressions... I mean cute! Very CUTE facial expressions. :lol: (don't tell her I said that!)







6) Cute-- To make up for it, here is my cutie. :wink: (She was hiding behind her pole.)







7) Edited-- Buzz and I. I love editing!


----------



## lsj1313

Other-
Funny: Reese can pull a paper out of a pocket!C:\Documents and Settings\SD Customer\My Documents\My Music\My Pictures
It is the one where he is pulling a paper out of the pocket.


----------



## COWCHICK77

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

lsj1313 said:


> Other-
> Funny: Reese can pull a paper out of a pocket!C:\Documents and Settings\SD Customer\My Documents\My Music\My Pictures
> It is the one where he is pulling a paper out of the pocket.


Sorry but this didn't work for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

By genuine quarter horse, do they have to be papered or just full QH?


----------



## WesternBella

I don't have papers but I know my boy is a quarter horse, so Im gonna say no. They can be both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseandme

How long until they have to be in? I have to take pictures today


----------



## WesternBella

Undecided, when I do I will post here. If there is no post yet, don't worry about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

Bump!!! Come on guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing

WesternBella said:


> Bump!!! Come on guys!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry,
I don't have a QH that's purebred.


----------



## racheld90

April 2 Year old QH.


----------



## racheld90

*April*

Sorry not sure why my second pic didn't go!


----------



## shortysmalls

Cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls

Ok, here's mine 
I guess this would go in funny??? 
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/3ff8d02d.jpg
Bella recently got a job at sonic (; 
She carhops... And skates (gasp!) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover

Gaits (No Rider!):
2) Trot








Body:
2) Colour








Natural:
1) Bucking








Other:
1) Funny
Playing fetch like a dog! :wink:


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Very cool contest! Also like that there is a Gymkhana category 
Moonie is a purebred QH out of Docs De Bar and sired by Ray Gay Quixote.

#1 Trot (Not a very good pic quality-wise, but good shot of her gait)

#2 Markings: Moonie's moon

#3 Grazing. . . or looking for something to graze on :lol:

#4 Jumping: Western jumping count? 

#5 Gymkhana. . . Figure 8 Stakes


----------



## cowgirlup24

Here is my 3yr old reg. QH Gray Sky Aledo Elite a.k.a "Wolf"  


Other, #1) Funny















Body, #2) Color....


----------



## Oldhorselady

Ok,....with me as the rider under trail category....This is Mico Pepp Leo (Cheyanne).


----------



## Oldhorselady

Then under category...under rider, bareback....or something wierd since she is sticking out her tongue...


----------



## FlyGap

FUN!
Dashin Kings Quincy! AKA, Dash.

*Natural:*
4) Grazing
Ha, Ha! Fatty!









*Body:*
2) Color
Dapples!


----------



## WesternBella

Bump! Great pics so far guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara

Sahara grazing. Or photo editing. Take your pic for each one. Or even color, pretty palomino.


----------



## QHriderKE

Gait: Trot









Body:
Colour - Red Dun









Under Rider:
Western


----------



## Ink

Funny/Cute:









Grrr, all the ones on facebook are too big! I may post more tonight when I can re-size at home.


----------



## winstonsgrl

These pics are all of my QH Winston. 

Body: #1 (face)








Under rider: #1 (walking)








Under rider: #5 (jumping)








Other: #1 (funny)


----------



## Palli

*Other: *Cute
Dory; Sorry if the pictures are big, I'm still getting the hang of this!


----------



## sckamper

never done this before, so here it goes...
These are my babies Bailey and Addie


1. best walk








2. face








3. English








4. Bareback








4. Funny (she is a QH... not a mule:lol








Enjoy!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Ooh! I have one more, if that's ok. :wink:
*Natural:*
1) Grazing -- Doodles coming up for air with a mouthful of grass. :rofl: I love my fatty. <3


----------



## rle317

Pic 1: Body- Markings
Pic 2: Under rider - Gymkhana


----------



## Kimm

*Colour *

Colour, Creamy/Golden Palamino, White Mane


----------



## WesternBella

Bump  
Contest ends Friday, June 29th!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tasunke

_(Photos taken by me)_
Gaits - Walk








Gaits - Trot









Body: Face










Under Rider: English









Western:


----------



## Horsecccrazy

Funny: This is me on my horse Angel at an OHSET meet doing steer daubing. I was inches away from daubing that cow and then she decided to buck! I got the loudest cheer of the day! Ha! Second time she's ever done that and the first was the meet before doing the same thing! And her name is Angel!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Horsecccrazy said:


> Funny: This is me on my horse Angel at an OHSET meet doing steer daubing. I was inches away from daubing that cow and then she decided to buck! I got the loudest cheer of the day! Ha! Second time she's ever done that and the first was the meet before doing the same thing! And her name is Angel!


Cool looking horse....is she considered tri-colored or bay?


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Here is Spirit, AQHA registered, 8 year old mare.


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm only going to use one of my horses and I chose to use my old guy..He's awesome..and spoiled!

Gait - LOL Poor old man, he thinks he's still a bada**.. I can just hear him thinking "Oh now I got cha Nikki, you're just too slow!"









Body - Face? Whatever..









Natural - Grazing, Hickory is on the right. 









Under rider - State Championships 2011.. The 22 year old still has it!









Other - Funny/cute, just a regular day with the nerd..


----------



## Horsecccrazy

Oldhorselady said:


> Cool looking horse....is she considered tri-colored or bay?


Thanks! Well she's a tri colored paint I guess? She's all quarter horse but is a registered paint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Littlefilly

Wow , I really take bad pictures... I don't do her justice...


----------



## Customcanines

*Color - Nibbles*

Nibbles for color contest


----------



## Customcanines

*Grazing - Nibbles*

Nibbles grazing


----------



## WesternBella

BUMP! Contest closes July 29th!!!!

Get your entries in by Sunday!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

*Nibbles , 2 year old QH - face*

Nibbles -face


----------



## Customcanines

*Nibbles, 2 year old QH Cute*

Nibbles, cute


----------



## WesternBella

racheld90 said:


> April 2 Year old QH.


I am putting this under the grazing category.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

racheld90 said:


> Sorry not sure why my second pic didn't go!


I am putting this under markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

SpiritLifter said:


> Here is Spirit, AQHA registered, 8 year old mare.


I am putting the first one under grazing & the second one under western.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

Littlefilly said:


> Wow , I really take bad pictures... I don't do her justice...


I am putting this under the bareback category.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

*Oh what the heck - one more of Nibbles*

Two year old Nibbles for trail horse (Before anyone says anything, she is only ridden at a walk for very short rides)


----------



## FlyGap

What? You two look great!


----------



## Customcanines

Actually, that's my daughter on her, but thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesternBella

Contest ends at 6pm Central time!

You have 5 hours left to enter! 
(the horse with the most wins will be named HF's best Quarter Horse!! So enter as many as you can!)

There are no entries yet for:

GAITS (no rider!):
•Best Lope/Canter
NATURAL:
•Rearing
•Rolling

And there are only one or two entries for;
OTHER:
•Funny
•Cute
•Weird
•Edit

^^For most of these, you are almost guaranteed to win if you enter now!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Trail











Western











Funny (lazy dog!)











Jumping











Walk


----------



## WesternBella

You can expect the results by Monday and Tuesday at the latest.

Thanks to everyone who entered!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Did no one win??


----------



## tasunke

What happened to the results?


----------



## WesternBella

I'm sorry guys!! I've been so busy! I will work on it tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

No more entries please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

Alright everyone, here are the winners!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

~Gaits (No Rider!)~

WALK
-
(Sckamper's "Addie" & "Bailey")









TROT
-
(AnnaLover's "Juno")









GALLOP
-
(DrumRunner's "Hickory")








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

~Body~

FACE
-
(Tasunke)









COLOUR
-
(CowgirlUp24's "Wolf")









MARKINGS
-
(BarrelBunny's "Newt")

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

~Natural~

BUCKING
-
(AnnaLover's "Juno")









GRAZING
-
(DrumRunner's "Hickory")








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

-I will post the remaining winners later!! I'm having technical difficulties!-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Bummer that i missed this. I just purchased this AQHA mare. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tasunke

Gucci says thanks


----------



## WesternBella

~Under Rider~

ENGLISH
-
(Tasunke's "Gucci")









WESTERN
-
(QHRiderKE)









BAREBACK
-
(OldHorseLady's "Cheyanne")









TRAIL
-
(AllisonFinch)









JUMPING
-
(GymkhanaPrincess7's "Moonie")









GYMKHANA
-
(GymkhanaPrincess7's "Moonie")








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella

~Other~

FUNNY
-
(Sckamper's "Addie")









CUTE
-
(Palli's "Dory")









EDIT
-
(BarrelBunny's "Buzz")








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Moonie says thank you very much!


----------



## WesternBella

OVERALL BEST QUARTER HORSE:

1) DrumRunner's "Hickory"









2) BarrelBunny's "Doodles"









3) GymhkanaPrincess7's*"Moonie"








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Woo!! Hickory and I say thank you!! I'll have to tell him.. :wink:


----------



## Customcanines

Congratulations to the winners - personally I thnk ALL Quarter horses are the best!!!!


----------



## WesternBella

Of course, I think everyone's horse's are great!! If I could pick everyone's I would. It's just for fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Oh that's so cool! I'd tell Moonie, but she'd get all egotistic :wink: Thank you!


----------



## Littlefilly

This is the best Littlefilly ever. Her registered name is Hollywood Doc O'leana.
But I just call her Ritzy. We live in S Calif. she is 8 years old.


----------

